# Rspca help!!!!!!



## geckocider (Nov 22, 2010)

So at 9am my door bell wouldnt stop ringing.. Climbed out of bed to find the RSPCA on my door step... 
They want to know what I feed my snakes as there was alligations im feeding a 15 foot retticulated python LIVE MICE... And apparently I have 30 fancy rats in one cage that I put in the freezer to kill... 
Now I dont even own a retic and the largest snake I own is a 2 foot Royal Python and a 2 foot Bosc monitor .. And I own a pair of rats one is Blue which ive had a month and shes not even had a litter... 
I do breed rodents I breed soft furred rats and in my year or so of keeping them I have killed one as it was dragging its back legs I find its easier to sell them alive so others can breed them... The one that was ill I took to a friends to gas chamber it. 
I let the RSPCA in I have nothing to hide.. I even showed her my very empty freezer and my 3 packets of shop baught rodents.. 
Where do I stand legally? She said I should "cut down on my animals as I have too many" but she then said "i cant seize anything as they all have food and water and look healthy"...... 
The lady wants to keep coming to check up on me. But she has no cause for concern as it was a hoax call .....


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

You don't have to let them through your door at all, as they have no legal right of entry. Cheeky cow, saying you should cut down on your animals - if they are all cared for properly, then its nothing to do with the RSPCA. If they call at your dsoor again, tell them that they have seen everything once before, & they had no problems then, so to :censor: off!


----------



## gray1 (May 24, 2010)

Despite the uniform they aren't the police, they are a charity. Beyond cats and dogs, most of them haven't got a clue what they're talking about anyway.

If you feel they're bothering you, kindly tell them to piss off :whistling2:


----------



## gecko lady (Jun 26, 2010)

they should be spending their time rescuing animals that need their help! from the amount of complaints that are on here because the RSPCA wont help animals due to lack of time and staff!!


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Never let them in, they have no legal right to anything and work on bullying. They have no knowledge or training for reps and are activly invilved in orgniasation that are trying to ban reptile keeping in the UK. 

Speak to Chris newman on here he does a lot of work with the RSPCA and will be able to help you out. 

Jay


----------



## swampeh (Dec 4, 2011)

The rspca need to get there prioritys right and deal with real complaints and not bogus ones like yours. 
They had no right to make you feel on edge with there comments about how many animals you have. 
But what really tickles me is that when we had an abandoned dog left in the flat next door for 3 days it was howling and seriously in distress it took myself and 2 of my neighbours several times ringing up and making out it was in danger to get someone out and then they only put a notice on the door :bash: so what did the said person make out about yourself :censor:

I've also been involved in a greyhound and lurcher rescue for years and the things i've seen and heard would make your blood boil but they have been deemed ok by the rspca.
Thy are no longer seen in a good light like they used to be they have lost so many of there paitrons and donators.

If they come around again tell them to jog on and go and do something about the horse which has been tied to a fence for 2 years in s-o-t or why they found it nessesary to pts the old collie even though it had a rescue place lined up.

you take care geckocyder and : victory: out


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

Hasnt this thread already been done this week?


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

HUn I am sending you a pm which contains your rights where the RSPCA are concerned. As you now I have also had the here becoz of this sort of complaint but this info is very good. IF thy keep coming back I will give you the name of a member on here who will also be able to help as they did me. Don't take any notice of them saying oyu havetoo many animals as they can't tell you what you can and cant keep as long as they are getting nbasic standard of care and are acting normally. HOpefully see you soon hun


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

the real reason they couldn't seize any of your animals is they have neither the power or the rights to do so.

if they call again and are bothering you or making empty threats (because thats all they will be) take the advice of the poster above and tell them to do one before you call the police to remove them from your property.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Pretty much somes up why the RSPCA don't like people keeping exotics.

http://www.rspca.org.uk/ImageLocator/LocateAsset?asset=document&assetId=1232714755138&mode=prd


----------

